# Majek reaper at Houston boat show



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

Has anybody gotten to see there new boat? It’s the mold they bought from eric Simmons. Seems like they did a good job. Salesman said the boat does close to 80mph with a 300.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

i saw it but gunna keep my thought to myself to see how many people agree with me.


----------



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

Yeah idk how true that is. I think salesman was talking it up but I’m curious to see what people say when it’s on the water.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I saw it. I asked for specs and was told they didn't have anything realistic to put out there because it needed to be run. 

I think only having a 40 gallon (36 usable) gas tank if you don't get a raised console is going to eliminate it as a viable option for a lot of guys. Those big engines use too much gas to only have 36 gallons.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Langley224 said:


> Yeah idk how true that is. I think salesman was talking it up but Iâ€™m curious to see what people say when itâ€™s on the water.


The RC-24, the hull the Reaper is based off, is a faster hull than the Recon. Eric did some modifications to a Recon hull. I talked to a guy at Matagorda Harbor that had one. Don't remember how fast it was, but it was at least as fast as my 22 Xtreme.


----------



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

irbjd said:


> I saw it. I asked for specs and was told they didn't have anything realistic to put out there because it needed to be run.
> 
> I think only having a 40 gallon (36 usable) gas tank if you don't get a raised console is going to eliminate it as a viable option for a lot of guys. Those big engines use too much gas to only have 36 gallons.


 nowhere near enough fuel


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

no pics??


----------



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

hb said:


> no pics??


 didn't get any but I will be back Friday and will post some.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If Boston Whaler made super fast hulls that break apart and they said sorry no support and sorry we aren't in business to support those hulls anymore and then they changed the name to Beantown Whaler making super fast hulls again I guess guys would still buy em....

Names have been changed to protect the innocent...

Beyond me how anyone would buy one more hull under those known conditions. But Simmons builds what some guys want so go spend the your money on what you want....


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Found this


----------



## Redtailcharters.com (Jul 27, 2016)

I lost all interest when the salesman told me it was over $90,000. I saw a Simmons hit a ships wake while running at least 75 mph and I think an aluminum flat bottom would have had a softer landing. But, if you got the itch, scratch it.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

y'all Texans love some skinny flat water. . . . bet that is a fun fun ride


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Haters gonna hate lol. 

Looks like a great boat. Majek builds them well.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

80 mph??....we will know soon enough. I am pretty sure they were more worried about making the hull safe and speed was an afterthought. If not it would have been out along time ago.


----------



## Langley224 (Jun 4, 2018)

fishin shallow said:


> 80 mph??....we will know soon enough. I am pretty sure they were more worried about making the hull safe and speed was an afterthought. If not it would have been out along time ago.


 I was told it was rated for a 350. I think that might be where 80mph came from. But like you said we will see.


----------



## sight-cast (Jun 28, 2016)

Was not impressed. Hard to spend 90k on a boat with a screwed down console... The salesman when i talked to him about it said they have not yet ran the hull sooo...


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

36 gallon gas tank? That canâ€™t be right, would think majek would know better.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I would not want to go 80 in that boat under any circumstance, just being honest. Boats have priced themselves out of a continuous market. 
I have my 3rd Extreme now and have ridden in EVERY bass boat on the market, if 80 is achievable it would have to be ice cream conditions and running in a canal like you see many of these boats running in.
36-40 gallons? good luck. with that fire breathing dragon on the back .



Langley224 said:


> Has anybody gotten to see there new boat? Itâ€™s the mold they bought from eric Simmons. Seems like they did a good job. Salesman said the boat does close to 80mph with a 300.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

New boat pricing is absurd, especially for a splatter paint finish and a screwed in console. But they can charge it because they can get it...


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Lone-Star said:


> 36 gallon gas tank? That canâ€™t be right, would think majek would know better.


I was told if you don't get a raised console (which I personally would not want) then the 40 gallon tank, which only has 36 usable gallons due to EPA regs, was the only option. Majek is not going to put the gas tank in the hull on this boat.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

This is a RC-24 with a 350 V-rod. 72'ish down wind and chop..


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

At 80 mph the fish donâ€™t stand a chance......LOL


----------



## POC81 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Reeper*

Great point on fuel tank, that motor burns about 35 gallons per hour WOT. Also it is more like a 64-67mph boat. I have had several Majeks and one nice thing is they build a solid boat. Running my Eric Simmons Recon with no problems , more fuel and it cost less with more options. ðŸ˜€


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Why you would need to ever do 80 mph in a flats finishing boat is beyond me. Or spend near 100 grand to catch trout and reds...That's some expensive *** bay fish fillets... to each their own.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Why you would need to ever do 80 mph in a flats finishing boat is beyond me. Or spend near 100 grand to catch trout and reds...That's some expensive *** bay fish fillets... to each their own.


It's not necessarily about running 80 mph. It's about being able to cruise at 45-55 mph turning mid-range RPMs.


----------



## koger (Apr 3, 2011)

If you see me going 80 in a boat, somebody has kidnapped this fat boy.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have not seen it in person yet. But From what I hear its just a majek... Nothing that great on fit and finish and a three piece boat. Not sure why they could not get the tank in the floor it has the room.


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*Thursday night*

I was at the show last night and took this picture of one of the Reapers that was on display. It did catch my eye as a good looking boat - did not talk to anyone about details on it though. $90k price tag for this one.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

saltwatersensations said:


> Why you would need to ever do 80 mph in a flats finishing boat is beyond me. Or spend near 100 grand to catch trout and reds...That's some expensive *** bay fish fillets... to each their own.


the way i see it is if you walk around with hundred dollar bills hanging out of your ears and nostrils, and have minimum few cool mil cash sitting in the bank, with more coming in, they say you can't take it with you when you go. So if ripping across the bay on a 10 story tower at mach 4 with stereo juiced up so u can hear it from the tower, strobe lights flashing, floates your boat, more power to you. I don't get it, but who cares. Finanacing a boat like this, well ?? you're on your own, I can't explain or help with that one. I'm fishing a beat up junker, trying to hide and hoping no one sees it or me, or the lunkers it releases. :texasflag


----------



## lieutenantXDan (Oct 10, 2017)

Langley224 said:


> Has anybody gotten to see there new boat? It's the mold they bought from eric Simmons. Seems like they did a good job. Salesman said the boat does close to 80mph with a 300.


I spoke with both of the dealers who had the boats on display, they had no idea what it would run. But if they told you 80mph they must have thought you had no idea what you were looking at. 72/74 MAX with a 350


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

Hop said:


> This is a RC-24 with a 350 V-rod. 72'ish down wind and chop..


You call that "chop"??


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

*Reaper*

Well I was at the Houston Boat Show in January working the Majek Booth for Premier Yamaha. I was asked about 200 times what the Reaper would do and being honest I said I don't know but I promise to tell you after I have had a chance to run it. We received the boat from Majek only a few days before the Christmas Break and it takes some major coordination to get all of those boats in and out of the arena so we just did not have ample time to run it before the show. I do not know how to uphold my promise any better than to post our testing numbers here on 2 Cool for everybody to see.

We measured the draft at about 9" on a Check it stick. We put the boat on plane in 13" and shot a video of us doing it. It took me a little while to dial in the prop but we are able to get 66.2 mph out of her with two grown men and a full tank of gas. I also ran it solo and got 68.1 mph light loaded.

I personally fished out of this boat last weekend in the Saltwater Legends Tournament in Port Aransas. We took it across Corpus Christi Bay under less than favorable conditions. Most of the other boats headed for the shoreline but we were able to go straight across. To say I am impressed would be an understatement. One thing that has surprised me is that this boat will run as fast into the wind as it does down wind. The boat handles chop extremely well.

Hopefully I have upheld all of my promises to put it out........We are having an on the water boat show at Bluffs Landing Marina here in Corpus Christi next weekend if you are in town and would like a demo ride.


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

*Reaper*

I forgot to clarify. Our test boat has a Mercury 300R.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

BAMF32 said:


> You call that "chop"??


"Chop" ha. Actually, that water is perfect for cats to run in, probably get some of the fastest speeds in water like that.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Russell @ Premier Boating said:


> Well I was at the Houston Boat Show in January working the Majek Booth for Premier Yamaha. I was asked about 200 times what the Reaper would do and being honest I said I don't know but I promise to tell you after I have had a chance to run it. We received the boat from Majek only a few days before the Christmas Break and it takes some major coordination to get all of those boats in and out of the arena so we just did not have ample time to run it before the show. I do not know how to uphold my promise any better than to post our testing numbers here on 2 Cool for everybody to see.
> 
> We measured the draft at about 9" on a Check it stick. We put the boat on plane in 13" and shot a video of us doing it. It took me a little while to dial in the prop but we are able to get 66.2 mph out of her with two grown men and a full tank of gas. I also ran it solo and got 68.1 mph light loaded.
> 
> ...


"run as fast into the wind as it does down wind" Good gosh, you think everyone reading this forum is an idiot? That's just a retarded statement to make, i guess physics applies to all boats expect the majek reaper.


----------



## Kwhitley (Nov 28, 2009)

Itâ€™s an air entrapment hull design.


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

I am willing to prove it anytime you would like. I actually have it on video. Just bear with me any I will figure out how to post it up for you.



Tburford87 said:


> "run as fast into the wind as it does down wind" Good gosh, you think everyone reading this forum is an idiot? That's just a retarded statement to make, i guess physics applies to all boats expect the majek reaper.


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

While I wasn’t very good at physics I am pretty good at reading the speed numbers off a GPS


----------



## carolina o4 (Mar 26, 2012)

Down load video


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

*Reaper*

Well I have tried numerous times to upload the video today. I didn't realize I was going to get called out so I didn't have it in a format that I can upload but I am diligently working on it. If any of you know how to get it from a .mov format to something I can upload onto here please send me a PM. If all else fails I will just upload it onto Youtube.


----------



## gbcorley (Feb 15, 2017)

I grew up driving High performance bass boats and bay boats. I have driven Bullet's Allison's Strokers BassCats SCB F22s and Stingrays were just some off the top of my head that would push into the 80s to over 100MPH range. And I completely agree with that's a stupid statement. Boats will run faster down wind vs into the wind, chop vs glass and with vs against the tide / water flow. I do not care who builds the boat or what kind of hull it is. Vee hull or air entrapment, drag is drag. We used to spend days in the winter when the water and wind was just right to go chasing 100mph because everyone knew that in the cold you could turn a bigger prop with a 300 xs and had the best chance to reach 100MPH mark in the bullet.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Russell @ Premier Boating said:


> Well I have tried numerous times to upload the video today. I didn't realize I was going to get called out so I didn't have it in a format that I can upload but I am diligently working on it. If any of you know how to get it from a .mov format to something I can upload onto here please send me a PM. If all else fails I will just upload it onto Youtube.


YouTube would be easiest


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

lightly loaded vs. normal , means 63-65 on any given day. I am a Majek fan, and HAVE BEEN IN AND OWNED many go fast buggy's. I am sure its a nice built boat, but does it really offer anything different than what's already here? hhhmm


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

Well I might have agreed with you until about 10 days ago. I'm not new to running boats either. I have owned about 10 Majek's and I was surprised myself but I will never make a claim that I can't back up. As I said above I was surprised but don't believe me..... I'm willing to go prove it. Just come see me but after we defy the laws of Physics (or not) one of us owes the other an apology. I am not an engineer either but something about the lift that going into a stiff wind gives that hull evidently reduces the friction enough to overcome any force applied by the wind. I don't really think that running as fast or faster into the wind was a big selling point so I really had nothing to gain from making the statement. I was just simply giving everybody what I promised which was an honest assessment of how the boat performs. I have ran the boat on three occasions where the wind was pretty stiff. On all three occasions the boat had either the same speed or a hair more into the wind. I do have it on video running up to 66 mph into a stiff north wind. I did not video it with the wind at my back that same day because I did not think it was a big deal at the time. I have heard people running similar boats say the same thing about running into the wind. Yes I get it.....it makes no sense but it is the truth. Believe me or not I really don't care.



gbcorley said:


> I grew up driving High performance bass boats and bay boats. I have driven Bullet's Allison's Strokers BassCats SCB F22s and Stingrays were just some off the top of my head that would push into the 80s to over 100MPH range. And I completely agree with that's a stupid statement. Boats will run faster down wind vs into the wind, chop vs glass and with vs against the tide / water flow. I do not care who builds the boat or what kind of hull it is. Vee hull or air entrapment, drag is drag. We used to spend days in the winter when the water and wind was just right to go chasing 100mph because everyone knew that in the cold you could turn a bigger prop with a 300 xs and had the best chance to reach 100MPH mark in the bullet.


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

*Video*

Here you go


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

RedXCross said:


> lightly loaded vs. normal , means 63-65 on any given day. I am a Majek fan, and HAVE BEEN IN AND OWNED many go fast buggy's. I am sure its a nice built boat, but does it really offer anything different than what's already here? hhhmm


maybe for a v-hull. On a air entrapment cat hull, with gear, coolers etc, probably slower than that. Still faster than i can go!


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Russell @ Premier Boating said:


> Here you go


Thanks for the video. Would love to see one of shallow hole shot


----------



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

*Demo Ride*

It will be in the water at the Bluffs Landing on the water boat show this weekend in Corpus Christi Friday thru Sunday for those of you who are interested


----------



## JoeintheBackyard (Sep 21, 2017)

FWIW, I have a buddy with the only Full Tunnel Stingray built and he'll tell you it runs faster into the wind.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Because of the lift? helps combat the suction drag from the tunnel?


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Tburford87 said:


> Because of the lift? helps combat the suction drag from the tunnel?


Thought you were the physics expert? ðŸ˜‚ JK

Majek makes a sold boat. Nothing wrong with more options.


----------



## Tburford87 (Apr 8, 2015)

Csafisher said:


> Thought you were the physics expert? ðŸ˜‚ JK
> 
> Majek makes a sold boat. Nothing wrong with more options.


No physics - engineer yes, so i know it all. :rotfl:

I am curious though as to why folks seem to think their boat runs faster into the wind. Obviously, all things held equal, it's not psychically possible, due to drag. So, it means all things aren't held equal if it does run faster into the wind; like lift.
I'm still not buying it, i just want to understand other perspectives.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

lol at this thread


----------



## hb (Jul 30, 2011)

Go for the ride! Prolly not propped right, still has gains to be made on downwind run.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I really thought when they went after this market it would come out faster. I don't under stand the purpose really. I guess it's much shallower than the 25' xtreme, but it's not much faster than one with a 300 on it. and I have a lot more fuel.. 



agree with boat prices. they're nuts, I don't get who's still buying these things brand new. Until then, I'll be the dude cruising the classifieds, buying the 3 year old ones with 200 hours for half price.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Tburford87 said:


> No physics - engineer yes, so i know it all. :rotfl:
> 
> I am curious though as to why folks seem to think their boat runs faster into the wind. Obviously, all things held equal, it's not psychically possible, due to drag. So, it means all things aren't held equal if it does run faster into the wind; like lift.
> I'm still not buying it, i just want to understand other perspectives.


All things arenâ€™t equal. There may be a point at which the increased air flow going into the wind provides enough lift to overcome the additional drag from wind. I would imagine the drag from the water on the hull trumps the wind drag and so the small amount of lift provided by the additional air may make the difference.

Not sure if this is the case but I could see it happening in certain conditions. Not to mention a boat dealer claiming the hull goes a whopping 2mph faster into a light chop is gonna sell more boats...


----------



## Cork_y (Jan 8, 2019)

I would say 85% of the boats on the water run faster into a 5-10 mph wind than they will on flat calm water.

This is what i would consider extremely common knowledge, so as someone said earlier this thread is laughable, and lot of bad information.

Exceptions to this are true raceboats, tunnel hulls, and big cats - 28-30'. Boats that have a proper center of gravity balance and the horsepower or aerodynamic lift to get the hull out of the water.

So your everyday fishing boat, that isnt setup right, has coolers, gear etc in it will use the headwind to lift the hull out of the water.

Less hull in the water - less drag and not as much wasted trim angle


----------



## Cork_y (Jan 8, 2019)

Tburford87 said:


> No physics - engineer yes, so i know it all. :rotfl:
> 
> I am curious though as to why folks seem to think their boat runs faster into the wind. Obviously, all things held equal, it's not psychically possible, due to drag. So, it means all things aren't held equal if it does run faster into the wind; like lift.
> I'm still not buying it, i just want to understand other perspectives.


What do you think creates more resistance to forward motion -

- Water across the gearcase and boat bottom or
- wind across the areas above the gunnel

As the bow of a boat is lifted, by the trim angle plus air traveling under it, it creates an area of low pressure behind it, just like an air plane wing.

I guess if you want to put the math to it, pick out a hull and figure out the surface area - bottom vs top

Eric simmons has shared some of his data, i think with zero wind, around 45 mph his hulls start to pack enough air to lift.


----------



## Cork_y (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.screamandfly.com/showth...n-Blow-over-Jasper2016&highlight=allison+blow

Check out the sequence photos of an allison blowing over, while running downwind


----------

